# Update on Jazz Mouse lol.



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Basically, hes doing great & amazingly doesn't smell for a male 

Still friendly & happy & is starting to look like a little sumo wrestler as hes a tad on the fat side now LOL.








Muahz kisses for the camera!








Fatty lol.
















Hey look I'm skinny when I stretch out hehe.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Aw.

I forgot, didn't you try to introduce him to another male? how did that go?


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I think the other male found a new home.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Yes he was with Aussie the little rescue mouse [had the markings of an australian shepherd]...they were getting along ok, but my friend whose mum had an australian shepherd fell in love with the little guy & I let her adopt him as I worried for when they both matured. Pretty much every info I found said that mature males will kill each other unless they were siblings raised together & even that is still risky...so I figured him being adopted was a good idea.
Aussie is doing good, she nick named him Cricket as he likes to jump...but hes less jumpy now hes older & is getting fat like Jazz lol.


----------

